# The Three-Stranded Cord - Poll



## Ed Walsh (Aug 21, 2020)

Ecclesiastes 4:11‭-‬12​Again, if two lie together, then they have heat: but how can one be warm alone? And if one prevail against him, two shall withstand him; _and a threefold cord is not quickly broken._​
I might be spiritualizing a bit, but the three-stranded cord is a nickname for one of my three most impassioned prayers. It stands for my wife and me as the two that are better than one, plus a third strand, which is the Lord.

How often do you and your spouse pray and worship together? I'm not talking about grace before meals. Neither am I talking about your participation in church. I'm interested in your pattern of prayer and worship together as one before the Lord.

I, for one, pray and long for that relationship much more than I enjoy it.
How about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 21, 2020)

This is convicting. Thanks for the reminder and encouragement. I'm very weak in this area.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 21, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> This is convicting. Thanks for the reminder and encouragement. I'm very weak in this area.



Mary and I have always been very close as friends and lovers, but true Spiritual intimacy has often eluded us. This Spiritual dimension is what I pray and yearn for. I will try to remember to pray for you too.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 21, 2020)

Not sure about definitions here. Basically no day passes without praying together at meals, a particular circumstance, family devotions, etc., and if he's awake before me Brian often prays over me in the mornings. (I'm not supposed to know, hee hee.) We haven't done as well as we did early on with a "couple's" time Bible study and prayer.


----------



## therussellhome (Aug 21, 2020)

We pray together at meals and family prayer time. But praying as just husband and wife has never found its way into our routine. Thanks @Ed Walsh for the poll as it sparked an idea.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 21, 2020)

Same here.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm assuming family worship falls within the purview of your question, and so for us as a family it is twice per day, morning and evening. We usually try to ensure our 1 year old is present on both occasions each day (always the morning, but very occasionally he falls asleep before evening family worship - as he gets older this will hopefully stop), and he has learned to be very good during family worship - we are sure this has also helped him to sit good in church.


----------



## rookie (Aug 21, 2020)

I pray for this often. More pressing, I'm praying for my wife to come to church with me. It's a blessing that she's not stopping me from going, she supports it, but for now, her coming back to church would be a big step. 

If you guys remember, pray the Holy Spirit convicts her of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Aug 21, 2020)

My entire family prays together every evening. We'll do our evening devotions and then the kids take their baths and brush their teeth. Once that is done my wife and I gather everyone in one of the rooms and together we discuss things we can praise God for, mention specific prayer requests, discuss things we need to repent of and then we'll go around and pray from youngest to oldest. My children are of an age where my wife and I include them in everything we do. I don't have a time when just my wife and I pray alone without the kids present. In the mornings everyone prays separately following their morning quiet time.


----------

